# New retail outlet



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Green Stem Garden Center
Address: 221 NW Chipman, Lee's Summit MO
Telephone: 816.246.7836
FAX: 816.525.1457
Others:816.246.STEM
E-mail: [email protected]

This place is just a block from my home and shop.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Sounds like ya may have a new CUSTOMER. What's wrong with that?
I'll bet that delivery to 'em is a bear. 1 block? Whine, whine.
Keep at it Russ. Build chairs and quit buying planes (for now). 
Bill


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Bill, it's a good thing I'm keeping a data base of where all the chairs are. My new strategy is to make a chair and find a place to retail it.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey Russ,

The chairs are looking great.

If you aren't already doing so… I recommend you mark your chairs with a brand that has your company name, city and phone number on it. That way you can benefit from the best type of business you can get…. referals that you get to sell direct.

Slapping your company name on the side of your truck or van will also get you more advertising than you might think…and of course makes writing off the vehicle expenses a no brainer.

I can't tell you how many customers I deal with who tell me they heard about my boss's company because they saw one of our trucks on the highway.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I do stamp them on the bottom side of the back support and one or two other spots.


----------



## DaveMu (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice looking chair!


----------

